# Happy 1st Birthday to Shadow!



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Today is Shadow's 1st birthday. She and Chino have been celebrating non stop for the past 2 days. rcatarty


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Caturday birthdays are the best!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy,:bday Shadow! May you all have a wonderful, big, birthday weekend!:yellbounce:blackcat

Wow, so many great photos of her, I feel like _I'm_ the one getting the treat! Paws up are my favorite of the bunch of her!:luv But that last photo of Chino sure made me laugh! Is he a jokester? And is he really upside down?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Tabbcat,
Thank you! I love the paws up one too!:luv

Yes, Chino is a jokester and yes he was upside down  I was cleaning out the drawers in the china cabinet yesterday and I looked down and there he was..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHADOW!!
Judy, she is such a precious little girl!! Also love the Paws Up photo of her! And the one with her and Chino on the tree together! 
And that last shot of Chino...shows that Mr. Innocent...can also be an Imp!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Shadow! Enjoy your week of celebrating! I am sure Chino and you will give your mommy many hours of happiness and laughter!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday Shadow!! Those photos were super cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone,

I've been feeling down lately because it was a year ago at this time that Tiger first got sick with renal failure and then Misty passed in mid October. It's as if Chino and Shadow understand and they have been giving me a little extra love and attention lately.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Shadow and my ET (also in the same month, its his 3rd)!!! Many more birthdays to come..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, Happy First Birthday Shadow! 

Such an adorable picture collage! I love her little face peeking out here and there.  And yes, the paws up in the air photo is adorable, and the last pic of Chino made me laugh too! They're so cute. 

I'm sorry that you've been feeling down. But it's wonderful that they're both so attuned to your feelings, and that they are giving you some extra loving. Such sweeties.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Spirite. They are very sweet and I don't know what I would do without them. I'm glad you liked the photo collage!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omigosh, I have to say I adore these photos, and keep admiring at my two Michigan kitties, lol. If l ever feel down, I think that photo of "paws up" by your girl and that jokester will instantly cheer up! I'm ready for the Seattle rain and foggy days of Autumn and Winter now!  
Thanks again, Judy!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Omigosh, I have to say I adore these photos, and keep admiring at my two Michigan kitties, lol. If l ever feel down, I think that photo of "paws up" by your girl and that jokester will instantly cheer up! I'm ready for the Seattle rain and foggy days of Autumn and Winter now!
> Thanks again, Judy!


I'm glad you like the photos TabbCatt! I feel like I live in Seattle too, the way our weather has been.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy birthday Shadow!! arty How wonderful that you have these two, and that they have each other. The pictures are sooo cute!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Belated Birthday greetings Shadow. Lovely photos


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Heather & Jenny


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday, Shadow! I'll bet everyone had a fun Saturday!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you bluemilk  It was a great weekend for all!


----------

